# Why is my 370z's shifter vibrating so much?



## Michaeljones (Jan 17, 2011)

I love my 2010 370z so much! The car is amazing to drive. The only thing that I cant stand is the constant vibration that I feel every time I put my hand on the shifter? I dont mean subtle vibration, its really strong. Ive never had this on any of my other manual cars.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Must be all the supercar power being transmitted through the shifter. jk

Have you spoken to the dealer yet? If they can't help, try getting with a salesman and trying out other 370z's to see if the feeling is the same with others.


----------



## rmhockman (Jul 6, 2009)

Michaeljones said:


> I love my 2010 370z so much! The car is amazing to drive. The only thing that I cant stand is the constant vibration that I feel every time I put my hand on the shifter? I dont mean subtle vibration, its really strong. Ive never had this on any of my other manual cars.


I have a 2009 370z with manual shift and there is some vibration in the shift knob as the car sits in either park or neutral, however it is not noticable any other time.

Doesn't bother me in the least as it constantly reminds you the engine is running in idle at stop lights.


----------

